# North Carolina Governor Demands Passage of Gun Control Bills



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/cam-e/2019/08/13/north-carolina-governor-demands-passage-gun-control-bills/


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

Sad the politicians don’t have brains and common sense. North Carolina is a great state and I don’t want it to ruined by politicians who think they know about guns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that this is a wonderful proposal. I will back it with every political trick at my disposal, once someone figures out how to get criminals to obey it too.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have let my voice be heard loud and clear.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Murder has been against the law since well before Moses came down the mountain with the Ten Commandments. Not even the threat of capital punishment can deter anyone from murder if that is their goal. Best to return to a civil society where the majority live an ethical and meaningful life as our creator and Mother Nature intended.


----------



## BeAnalog (Aug 29, 2020)

The governor works for The People! I don't care what his opinion is he represents what WE want! We all need to be heard and protect our second amendment!! Please don't be silent! 

I sent this letter to NC governor Roy Cooper today. If I receive a response, I will post it here. Feel free to copy this and send to your governor too!

Public safety is important don't get me wrong. However, the government has been abusive in using this as a reason to force mandates and other infringements on freedom. This is a slippery slope to say the least. I see the administration trying to do this on guns and our 2nd amendment right to protect ourselves. As you know, automobiles have stricken down people in the streets during parades killing them, airplanes have flown into buildings killing thousands, people getting stabbed to death with kitchen knives and on and on. Don’t you see that all of these situations were from crazy people willing to do crazy things to harm others. The weapon can be anything. The government is hell bent in selling the idea that guns are the problem not the criminals who are using whatever tool they can use to kill. Look at the most regulated states in the USA, they have more crime than those that do not. You can’t regulate a criminal. Criminals do not follow laws only law-abiding citizens do. Stop attacking the law-abiding citizens!

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------

